# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Referéndum para límite de tierras

## Bruno Cillóniz

El presidente de la Comisión Agraria del Congreso, José León, propuso una consulta popular para decidir si se aplica o no la medida.  El presidente de la Comisión Agraria del Congreso, José León Rivera, *planteó un referéndum*, en el que se decida si se aplica o no límites a la propiedad de tierras en el país.  
“Eso se hizo en Brasil, que tiene 200 millones de hectáreas. *El Perú solo tiene 3 millones, ¿cómo vamos a dejar libre esto?”*, argumentó. 
León ha presentado un proyecto de ley para poner un límite de entre 10 mil y 30 mil hectáreas. 
Al respecto, Comex sostuvo que dicha propuesta “nos hace recordar la Reforma Agraria, cuya disminución de la extensión de tierras llevó al subdesarrollo del sector y de los campesinos”.  *Fuente: http://peru21.pe/2012/01/30/economia...ierras-2009686*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag esperaría resultado de Censo Agropecuario para presentar proyecto de límite de tierras Artículo: Límite de propiedad de la tierra debe estar vinculado a la seguridad alimentaria Un límite a la propiedad agraria afectaría el desarrollo del agro peruano Frenan el debate sobre la ley de límite de propiedad de tierras agrícolas Río Amazonas se encuentra al límite de nivel de desborde, informa Senamhi-Loreto

----------


## Dick Bartelsman

Igual que en casi todos los rubros, hay  empresarios con ambiciones desproporcionadas que utilizan cualquier mecanismo (legales y algunos al filo de lo legal, y otros abiertamente ilegales ) para crecer y crecer ,sólamente para satisfacer egos personales, y ésto no se traduce ni en economías de escala que beneficien al resto del país, no mejoras en la empleabilidad o en la calidad de vida de sus empleados, ni en nada que se le parezca. Estos empresarios perjudican y desincentivan el crecimiento parejo de una economía. Un buén empresario crece pensando en él hasta alcanzar un buén nivel de vida. De ahí en adelante todo lo que hace debiera ser pensando primero en sus empleados, después  en el país y finalmente en el resto de la humanidad, y obviamente haciendo bién su trabajo de forma que todo su proyecto sea sustentable desde todas las perspectivas (económicas, humanas, ambientales, etc). Y en éste caso en particular, pensar en la Reforma Agraria es irse al otro extremo. No podrán haber términos medios ? Yo creo que sí. Estoy seguro de que se puede alcanzar un buen punto de equilibrio.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Igual que en casi todos los rubros, hay empresarios con ambiciones desproporcionadas que utilizan cualquier mecanismo (legales y algunos al filo de lo legal, y otros abiertamente ilegales ) para crecer y crecer ,sólamente para satisfacer egos personales, y ésto no se traduce ni en economías de escala que beneficien al resto del país, no mejoras en la empleabilidad o en la calidad de vida de sus empleados, ni en nada que se le parezca. Estos empresarios perjudican y desincentivan el crecimiento parejo de una economía. Un buén empresario crece pensando en él hasta alcanzar un buén nivel de vida. De ahí en adelante todo lo que hace debiera ser pensando primero en sus empleados, después en el país y finalmente en el resto de la humanidad, y obviamente haciendo bién su trabajo de forma que todo su proyecto sea sustentable desde todas las perspectivas (económicas, humanas, ambientales, etc). Y en éste caso en particular, pensar en la Reforma Agraria es irse al otro extremo. No podrán haber términos medios ? Yo creo que sí. Estoy seguro de que se puede alcanzar un buen punto de equilibrio.

 Estimado Dick: 
Muchas gracias por tu comentario, porque es un tema complicado que a veces es difícil sustentar, y es por eso que no me he atrevido a votar ni a explayarme en este tema. 
En el evento de AgroFórum 2o12 que pasó recién, hubo un conversatorio al respecto, con el Congresista León y tres empresarios del sector -entre los que estaba Jose Chlimper- para discutir sobre esta polémica ley. 
Primero que nada tengo que agradecer y reconocer en el Congresista León, por haberse hecho presente a un evento organizado por alguien que está abiertamente en contra de esta ley -que es precisamente mi padre- y los demás panelistas que estaban todos en contra de alguna u otra manera. 
Como no tengo mucho tiempo para explayarme, en el converstaorio se planteó una pregunta que fue *¿qué es lo que busca esta ley? ¿cuál es el resultado positivo que se pretende alcanzar si esta ley se promulga?... * En la conferencia estuvieron de acuerdo todos en que no era por un tema de seguridad alimentaria, y más bien el congresiste puso como argumento el tema de la inlclusión social y la disminución de las desigualdades en el país. 
Y fue aquí donde creo que se llegó a un punto importante del debate -al menos dentro de mi conciencia- porque me pregunto si poner límites a la propiedad agrícola es la manera de incluir a la sociedad y disminuir la desigualdad en el país; y no me acuerdo quien fue que la inclusión social se da con leyes que incentiven la educación, la salud, la infraestructura, y en general, todo lo que necesita un ciudadano común y corriente para poder salir adelante por si mismo. 
Sin embargo, si me preguntan a mí, veo que esta ley tiene algo de positivo -aunque creo que está mal planteada- al impedir que grupos de poder accedan a la tierra, "simplemente por poder o dinero". El dinero no puedo comprarlo todo, y menos cuando se trata de darle oportunidades a todos por igual, para ser también unos grandes empresarios y generadores de bienestar en sus comunidades. Pero para eso, necesitamos primero gente preparada y capaz, que pueda hacer de ese mismo terreno, uno tan productivo como los manejados por los grupos de poder -que definitivamemte abusan y se aprovechan de su condición-. 
Finalmente decirles que votaría porque sí hayan límites en los valles fértiles del país, y en las obras de irrigación hechas por el Estado; y dejaría los límites libres para todo inversionista que quiera invertir su dinero en tierras eriazas del país. 
Gracias de nuevo por el comentario a este tema que está aún debatiéndose en el Congreso. 
Saludos

----------


## jara mariano

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Bruno. Que en las tierras eriazas..probadamente eriazas sean puestas a disposicion de los inversionistas, inclusive dandoles una serie de ventajas tributarias..(Pero que se pruebe feacientemente que son eriazas)
Solo para agregar, que en todos los paises hay limites para la propiedad de tierras, incluido Espana,Argentina, Brasil ,etc.
Cuando hay una acumulacion de tierras de manera excesiva, se distorsionan muchas cosas y en el tiempo se llegan a monopolios como se quiere llegar con la produccion de azucar. Cuando son pocos los productores de algun objeto o materia, se ponen de acuerdo para imponer sus precios, como ocurre con Gloria, la que quiere practicamente acaparar con todo en el Peru, y lo peor aprovechando de la inversion del Estado ejecutada con dinero de todos nosotros los contribuyentes. Yo pienso que 10 mil has deberia ser lo maximo permitido.
Ahora, dices que se requiere conocimientos tecnicos, para llegar a las metas que actualmente alcanzan ciertas empresas de agronegocios. No es dificil entrenar a mas profesionales, los hay y es cuestion de que el gobierno por intermedio del Ministerio de Agricultura, cree fundos modelos de no mas de 50 has, en los que se aplique tecnologias de punta y sirvan de centros de capacitacion con practica para todo aquel que desee entrar en la agricultura moderna.
El tema es extenso y seria bueno que muchos mas contribuyan con su opinion en este Foro.

----------


## jara mariano

Puse diez mil??? creo que esta mal... y creo que el Ministro esta equivocado..porque esa area es una barbaridad de campo en un pais con areas aptas para la agricultura muy escasa.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*(Editorial) Megalofobia*  La propuesta del impuesto para limitar la propiedad agrícola es solo una nueva expresión de una mala idea.  Esta semana el ministro de Agricultura, Luis Ginnochio, ha vuelto a justificar la “necesidad” de limitar, vía un impuesto selectivo o una restricción directa, la extensión de las propiedades agrícolas en el país. Y lo ha hecho con palabras muy reveladoras: lo que se pretende con esta limitación, ha dicho, es “aparejar” “la aspiración empresarial a tener proyectos productivos” con “la disponibilidad de tierras para las diversas formas de propiedad”. Conscientemente o no, lo que el señor Ginnochio está diciendo es que, si la ley no interviene para limitar el tamaño de los latifundios, corremos el riesgo de satisfacer únicamente la aspiración de tener las formas de propiedad más productivas, a costa de perdernos de otras que lo son menos (concretamente, el minifundio). Debemos, pues, alegrarnos de que el Estado intervendrá para salvar nuestras formas de producción menos productivas.Suena absurdo. Y lo es.  Decir que una empresa es más “productiva” que otra es decir que puede sacar más provecho a cada uno de los recursos con los que produce (por ejemplo, a cada parcela de tierra). En corto: que puede producir a menores costos y, por lo tanto, vender a menores precios. ¿Qué sentido puede tener entonces incentivar formas empresariales menos productivas a costa de otras que lo son más?  Quienes defienden el límite a la propiedad creen que el sentido está en posibilitar que puedan seguir en el negocio del campo las personas que no pueden costear la gran escala del latifundio y sus consiguientes ahorros de costos (al permitir, por ejemplo, justificar la compra de tecnología sofisticada y cara, o conseguir insumos en masa a precios menores). De esta forma, nos dicen, el campo se ve “democratizado”. Pero esto es un sinsentido: si lo que importa es que haya productores pequeños, todos deberíamos contratar pozos en lugar de redes de agua para alimentar nuestras cuadras. Eso, por lo visto, sería “democratizar” el negocio del agua en el Perú.  Desde luego, en realidad no se hace un favor a nadie forzando legalmente la subsistencia de empresas ineficientes. Ciertamente, no se beneficia a los propietarios de esas empresas. Después de todo, lo que tiene que pasar para que “desaparezca” un pequeño productor agrícola es que venda su tierra porque alguien le ofrece por ella más de lo que él puede hacer que esta le produzca. Impedir su venta para salvarlo es, pues, “salvarlo” de su propio interés y condenarlo a que su capital permanezca en un sector en donde el tamaño es cada vez más importante para la eficiencia y donde, por tanto, solo podrá lograr márgenes estrechos . No en vano el agro eminentemente minifundista que hemos tenido desde la reforma agraria ha producido una migración masiva a las ciudades.  Naturalmente, con una medida así también se perjudica a los consumidores – y sobre todo a los más pobres–. Lo que estos necesitan es que se pueda producir la mayor cantidad de alimentos a los menores precios, y no les importa un ápice si quienes pueden lograr estos costos son empresas grandes o pequeñas. ¿O es que acaso no están mucho más llenos los locales de Metro que las bodegas de nuestra ciudad?  Por lo demás, pese al sentir de nuestros muchos megalofóbicos, el tamaño no tiene por qué ser algo malo. De hecho, como sucede en el negocio agrícola, puede permitir reducir costos y, por lo tanto, satisfacer necesidades de quienes de otra forma no podrían cubrirlas. El problema no es, para decirlo en el lenguaje de los abogados, la “posición de dominio”, sino su abuso (los precios monopólicos). Y para ese abuso, cuando se da, existe Indecopi. Aunque no parece que en el mercado agrícola su intervención se pueda llegar a requerir: la casi inexistencia de aranceles hace muy difícil que un empresario agrícola pueda ponerse a cobrar precios monopólicos sin incentivar a que sus competidores internacionales vengan a aprovechar la oportunidad.  No nos dejemos engañar por quienes quieren inocular al Perú con el virus del enanismo. Los gigantes no son malos cuando los consumidores (es decir, todos) podemos transportarnos sobre sus hombros.  *Fuente: http://elcomercio.pe/opinion/1413636...al-megalofobia*

----------


## jara mariano

En el Peru existen instituciones, leyes, normas, reglamentos, tarifas, etc etc..pero no sirven de nada, por el simple hecho de que no cumplen sus funciones y no se cumplen ni se respeta nada..... Con don dinero se puede hacer lo que uno le da la gana en el Peru....Por lo tanto, el que puede puede pues.. asi de simple y sencillo.

----------


## jcddo

Les recuerdo que 1Km x 1Km o sea 1000 metros por 1000 metros es una extensión de 100 Hectáreas y diez mil ha es mucho en un valle de la Costa pero en la Selva y Sierra no.
No debería haber limites, lo que sucede es que en el Perú no hay capitales dispuestos a invertir que es muy diferente a capitales para especular, en Moyobamba están invirtiendo en Stevia 53 millones de Dolares y son para 5,000 ha. Debería haber limites inferiores a la agro-industria, no puede haber inferiores a 100 ha,  menos ya serian huertos familiares. A no ser que siembren trufas negras que su precio es varios miles de dolares el kilo.

----------


## enrique_j

> Les recuerdo que 1Km x 1Km o sea 1000 metros por 1000 metros es una extensión de 100 Hectáreas y diez mil ha es mucho en un valle de la Costa pero en la Selva y Sierra no.
> No debería haber limites, lo que sucede es que en el Perú no hay capitales dispuestos a invertir que es muy diferente a capitales para especular, en Moyobamba están invirtiendo en Stevia 53 millones de Dolares y son para 5,000 ha. Debería haber limites inferiores a la agro-industria, no puede haber inferiores a 100 ha,  menos ya serian huertos familiares. A no ser que siembren trufas negras que su precio es varios miles de dolares el kilo.

 Pero la trufa negra no vale miles de dólares el kilo como dices. No conozco algún del perú donde cultiven ese producto tu sabes de algún lugar que lo hagan?

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Muy de acuerdo con lo dicho por lo planteado por Bruno.. La propiedad de la tierra debe tener limites, mas aun si se trata de irrigaciones hechas con los dineros del Estado. Lo propuesto por Leon es una exageracion, el Peru solo tiene 3 millones de has con vocacion agricola, por lo tanto de 10 mil a 100 mil que sean los limites estamos en lo mismo de anos atras, es decir el Peru estaria en manos de unos cuantos adinerados ya sea empresas o personas naturales... Me parece que 2 mil y  5 mil es suficiente, porque hoy en dia con la tecnologia se puede aumentar la productividad dramaticamente...Se hay empresas o personas que quieran invertir mas en agricultura, pues que el Estado les entregue tierras eriazas si las hubiera, con todas las ventajas como para que desarrollen sus proyectos...En la Costa aun quedan extensas zonas "deserticas" que son aptas para la agricultura, lo que falta es agua, y mas agua.

----------


## Raultop

Es una pena que tengan que limitar los cultivos, pero si que es verdad, que a más producción más impuesto estaría bien, eso si con un mínimo, ya que si la producción es mínima, se debería obligar a producir más, por su bien y por el de todos, dentro de sus posibilidades.  Distribuidor Sauer Danfoss

----------


## jara mariano

Estoy de acuerdo, todo tiene limite en la vida...por lo tanto se deberia fijar un tope y porque no, tambien un minimo a fin de no afectar la produccion con una excesiva parcelacion de la tierra,porque ello afecta la produccion tecnificada en la agricultura. No es posible retornar al latifundismo de antano, es pernicioso que grandes extensiones esten en pocas manos, eso lleva a una seria de anomalias como por ejemplo el monopolio en la produccion y precios de algunos articulos.. Me parece que una extension de  1,000 Has, deberia ser el tope y 20 Has, el minimo, asi la se posibilita la aplicacion de tecnologia de punta en la produccion agraria.

----------

